# Is ATI Radeon HD 4250 capable of playing 1080P?



## ItsEggrollTime

Is the Radeon 4250 (880G chipset) powerful enough for a HTPC when paired with an AMD Athlon dual core @2.8Ghz-3.0Ghz and 2GB of DDR3-1333? Specifically, I am looking to smoothly play 1080P blu-rays.


----------



## darksideleader

Yes even the previous generation HD 3000 IGP's can play HD content.

It won't hurt to use a slower dual-core processor. Just remember to get use the correct codecs and software. Media player classic along with the k-lite codec pack works great.


----------



## xd_1771

Very much








My 8400GS, while being a bit more powerful, is paired with a mediocre Pentium 4 @ 3Ghz - yet it still plays 1080p perfectly as it would with a faster processor, using K-Lite + MPC.


----------



## De-Zant

Why the need for such a processor? I play games at 1080 smoothly with my processor


----------



## ItsEggrollTime

I considered the CPU because it's practically the cheapest dual core on Newegg. Are you guys saying I can go even lower?

I can save $20 by grabbing an OEM AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ Brisbane 2.6GHz and throwing the stock cooler that came with my Phenom II on it. Is that good enough?


----------



## GSingh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ItsEggrollTime* 
I considered the CPU because it's practically the cheapest dual core on Newegg. Are you guys saying I can go even lower?

I can save $20 by grabbing an OEM AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ Brisbane 2.6GHz and throwing the stock cooler that came with my Phenom II on it. Is that good enough?

yup.


----------



## Volvo

It depends on what you want. Do think of what you might use this for in the future. If the life of this machine is to be sitting beside the TV as a HTPC, then stick with the Brisbane dual.


----------



## Unknownm

laptop I have plays 1080p fine in VLC and it has a 4250m (40 shaders)


----------



## ItsEggrollTime

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Volvo* 
It depends on what you want. Do think of what you might use this for in the future. If the life of this machine is to be sitting beside the TV as a HTPC, then stick with the Brisbane dual.

For now my goal is to make a glorified blu-ray player. Ultimately I want to upgrade to a full-fledged HTPC with retro gaming capabilities, which is why I'm considering the 880G chipset.

Is there a better option or is it a good choice?


----------



## Stevo

Stick with that am3 cpu. If you want to save money get a motherboard with onboard 4200 and you are good for 1080p. That is if you get the 880 chipset.


----------

